# Graphics card comparability with the motherboard



## narain (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have the following PC configuration
*Processor:* _Intel Pentium G630 2.70 GHz_
*Motherboard:* _ASUS P8B75-V_

I am planning to buy the _MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card_. But this graphics card needs _PCI Express 2.1 x16 _bus standard, but the motherboard has _PCIe x16 Slots, Generation: 1, 2.0 (x4 mode), 1, 3.0/2.0_ as per flipkart. Can you please let me know if the card is going to work on my motherboard. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 14, 2012)

Go with it bro , It will support . Dont worry.


----------



## sunny4691 (Aug 14, 2012)

The gpu is compatible with the mobo, the pcie x16 slots are backward compatible, so as long as you have a pcie x16 mobo and gpu there won't be any problem.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 14, 2012)

even i have a hd 6770 which requires a pcie 2.1 slot but i have 2.0 slot and it works flawlessly  on my mbo
go for it 
it is a good value for money buy although note that you wont be able to max out games @ 1080p
just medium or some details high might work fine though
cheers!


----------



## narain (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you guys. I will go for the below configuration:

*Processor:* _Intel Pentium G630 2.70 GHz_
*Motherboard:* _ASUS P8B75-V_
*Graphics card:* _MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card_

Cant wait enough to get my hands on them


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

best of luck!
please ask us if have any problem/difficulty with your new rig
happy gaming!


----------



## narain (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys, i will go with Win 7 X64. The MSI R6670 is not available near my place, so i am ordering a Saphire HD6670 GDDR5 in its place.

The graphics card needs a PCIe 2.1 x 16 slot. My motherboard has a PCIe 3.0 slot as well. Would the graphics card fit in the PCIe 3 slot, or should i use only 2.0 x 16 slot?


----------



## narain (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

The MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 and Saphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 is not available near my place. My budget is around 6k. Can you please suggest the best graphics card around this price. I am not a heavy gamer, i just play occasionally. The shop guy suggested Zotac GT240 1GB DDR5. I was hesitant to go for it. I have 8GB RAM with ASUS P8B75-V motherboard. Thanks in advance


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 19, 2012)

narain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 and Saphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 is not available near my place. My budget is around 6k. Can you please suggest the best graphics card around this price. I am not a heavy gamer, i just play occasionally. The shop guy suggested Zotac GT240 1GB DDR5. I was hesitant to go for it. I have 8GB RAM with ASUS P8B75-V motherboard. Thanks in advance



Your PCI-E 2.1 GPU will work on PCI-e 3.0 slot without any problem whatsoever.

Add 300 more and go for this 1 MSI R6770-MD1GD5 . Much better choice and can run most of the games in medium settings. I am talking about the games that were released 6-8 months back like assassins creed revelations etc, don't know about the latest games but in any case it will perform better than 6670 and adding about 500 Rs for this is a good deal IMO. Let other members chime in as well. *Before going for the GPU i have suggested please make sure that you have a decent PSU and not a local one. Which PSU do you have ?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html . Check this thread out incase you have any confusion about PSU.

P.S. You did the right thing by turning down gt 240. See this link GeForce GT 240 GDDR5 vs Radeon HD 6770 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare . Although the comparison is theoretical and real life results are bound to differ from these results. Still to give you an idea.

P.P.S. When it comes to either PSU or GPU never listen to the shop-walahs. Thats what i have learned out of my experience.


----------



## narain (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you. I do not have a PSU yet. I thought i will buy the PSU based on the graphics card. Now for the below configuration would a 400W PSU suffice? Thanks in advance!

*Processor:* _Intel Pentium G630 2.70 GHz_
*Motherboard:* _ASUS P8B75-V_
*RAM:* _12 GB_
*Graphics card:* _Saphire Radeon HD7750_


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 19, 2012)

Go for *Corsair cx430v2*. It should be enough for your system. But remember its cx430v2 not cx430. Earlier models of cx430(i.e. without 'v2') were not so good. Although I doubt that you will find any earlier models in the market but still keep in mind that v2 thing. You can also look at* Corsair VS450*. let others give their suggestions.

P.S. Why 12 Gb of RAM?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 20, 2012)

CX 430v2 would be enough.
GS 500 for an overkill.


----------



## narain (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you guys, i am glad i joined this forum!
I just had 8 GB RAM, one of my friends gave me a 4GB spare RAM he had, so 12 GB! Anyway 8 GB should be more than enough! 
I had a few more questions though!
My previous system had a 400W local PSU which i had bought for less than 500 rs around 6 years back and it never fell apart. Any thoughts on why spend more than 2K on a PSU?
Any advice on which cabinet to go for? Mini tower, Mid tower, Full tower? Since i have a graphics card, would a 2 fan cabinet be necessary or a single fan would suffice? Wouldn't a 2 fan cabinet be very noisy? Since my motherboard is an ATX one, i believe i require a ATX motherboard.


----------



## koolent (Aug 20, 2012)

To start with, Even 4 GB of DDR 3 at 1333MHz is enough for gaming nowadays.


Then, the rating on the PSU does not matter, you will see the 80+ Certification mark on CX430 v2 which signifies quality and effieciency. Corsair also gives you 3 yr guarntee and if any problem occours within their covered ones, they will replace it for free.
So spending does make sense.

I would recommend getting a mid-tower which has ATX motherboard support and do observe the cable mangement support before spending.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 20, 2012)

narain said:


> Thank you guys, i am glad i joined this forum!
> I just had 8 GB RAM, one of my friends gave me a 4GB spare RAM he had, so 12 GB! Anyway 8 GB should be more than enough!
> I had a few more questions though!
> My previous system had a 400W local PSU which i had bought for less than 500 rs around 6 years back and it never fell apart. Any thoughts on why spend more than 2K on a PSU?
> Any advice on which cabinet to go for? Mini tower, Mid tower, Full tower? Since i have a graphics card, would a 2 fan cabinet be necessary or a single fan would suffice? Wouldn't a 2 fan cabinet be very noisy? Since my motherboard is an ATX one, i believe i require a ATX motherboard.


PSU and Cabinet are two things on which you should never skimp. These two components can be used on and on. If you go for a good Mid-tower cabinet you can use it even for your next build. Corsair cx 430v2 is for 2.1K(just a little over 2000 mark) and I don't think you should compromise on it. You were lucky if you were using a good GPU with a local PSU and didn't have any problem. The thing is that saving 1500 Rs over PSU right now can cost you thousands of Rs later. Like i said before I have seen my system go up in smoke coz of faulty PSU.

P.S. As mentioned by Koolent, Observe the cable management. 2 fans i.e. 1 intake and 1 exhaust are considered Ideal.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 20, 2012)

yup you shouldnt skimp on the psu
i had one friend blow away a gtx 560 ti due to negligence


----------



## narain (Aug 20, 2012)

I was least bothered about PSU and cabinet! Thanks guys, have ordered Corsair cx 430v2 PSU and a corsair cabinet. I did feel the importance of them, totally agreed. I had one more question. During assembling the system, after i place the processor on the motherboard, do i have to apply the thermal paste on it before placing the heatsink on the processor? Thanks!



rohit32407 said:


> P.S. As mentioned by Koolent, Observe the cable management. 2 fans i.e. 1 intake and 1 exhaust are considered Ideal.



Rohit, Does the exhaust of the PSU count as the exhaust fan? Or should i have a separate fan for exhaust?


----------



## Myth (Aug 20, 2012)

You cant apply the thermal paste on the processor after placing the heatsink on it, so its before.

PSU fan doest count as an exhaust. Add a separate outlet in the rear and a inlet in the front. Fan size should be preferably 120mm.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 21, 2012)

narain said:


> I was least bothered about PSU and cabinet! Thanks guys, have ordered Corsair cx 430v2 PSU and a corsair cabinet. I did feel the importance of them, totally agreed. I had one more question. During assembling the system, after i place the processor on the motherboard, do i have to apply the thermal paste on it before placing the heatsink on the processor? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit, Does the exhaust of the PSU count as the exhaust fan? Or should i have a separate fan for exhaust?



Most probably a new cabinet will come with a exhaust 120mm rear fan. As myth has already said PSU fan can't be counted as an exhaust fan. Intake fan can be installed in front(if there is a slot, preferably 120mm in front). If there isn't a slot in front then you can install it on side panel. Thermal paste is to be applied *before* placing the heatsink. If you are installing a brand new processor with its default heatsink then most probably it will come with thermal paste already applied. More info and tutorials about applying thermal paste can be found over youtube.

P.S. Which cabinet exactly did you order?
P.P.S. Do pay attention to proper cable management if you want to have proper airflow inside your cabinet.


----------



## narain (Aug 21, 2012)

I have ordered Corsair 300R cabinet. Actually i dont have a thermal paste, i bought the CPU from a friend!
So, is it ok to assemble without applying the thermal paste? And do i get the cabinet fans along with the cabinet?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 21, 2012)

No! It's not ok to install CPU and Heatsink without thermal paste. I said if you had bought a new processor then you would have got the paste pre-applied on the heatsink but since its not a new processor then you will have to apply it yourself. Just wipe off the old paste with  90%+ surgical alcohol(Use a microfibre cloth preferably to wipe off the old paste) and then apply the new paste. To learn how much paste should be used and how to apply it properly refer to youtube. I am sure you will find many tutorials there. Don't try to do it without learning how to do it properly. Its pretty easy but still watch the tutorials.

For paste you can try arctic MX4, Noctua NT-H1 or Coolermaster thermal fusion 400

P.S. If you meant that you wanted to keep using it with the old paste even then I wont recommend that.
P.P.S. According to the description on flipkart your cabinet should come with 2 fans- 1 140mm front intake and 1 120mm rear exhaust


----------



## narain (Aug 21, 2012)

Checking youtube on installing a CPU! But do thermal pastes come only with processors, or will they be available loosely?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 21, 2012)

To be honest all the good thermal pastes that are available in the market are sold separately only. So yes they are available in the market to be purchased. Again don't listen to shop-walahs regarding thermal paste. If you have no problem in buying online then here is a link Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound

Its a great paste and i am using it right now.


----------



## narain (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys, I am planning to extend my budget and go for "Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card". Though i have not fully decided on it. I checked the power supply required for this card and it said on flipkart that it requires a 450W supply. I believe that Corsair cx 430v2 wont be sufficient for this graphics card. Should i go for the 450W supply or much higher supply unit? Please advice.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 21, 2012)

no the manufacturer wants to keep up a safty margin so that you canuse it with a really fast system
but for a normal dual core and 4gb ram +hd 7750 cx 430 v2 should be fine


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 21, 2012)

As rightly explained by panwala95, you should be fine with cx430v2


----------



## narain (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! One more question!
I am getting HD7750 from the following brands:
*PowerColor AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card -* _Rs 6881_
*Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card -* _Rs 7537_
Please help me choose between the two. Powercolor is offering at almost 800 rs less than Saphire. I am so inclined to Powercolor now  
I ll leave it to the experts!


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't help you there as I have never used either a sapphire or a powercolor card. I have used MSI mostly and even with that I never had to go for RMA. But MSI cards have served me well. Right now using ASUS and it also seems to work fine. Sapphire cards are generally good but I have no idea about RMA so don't take my words for it. Let's wait and see if someone with hands on experience with either of the brands replies.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 24, 2012)

i have a sapphire and have never faced any problem 
dont have any idea bout powercolor though......


----------

